# Travel to the DRC



## kyle_redbull (14/6/16)

Has anyone travelled to the DRC with juice and their vape? I'm scared they give me shit and destroy my mod and juice and I'll be stuck in the jungle with no vape?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Howes (14/6/16)

Put the main gear in the cargo luggage and take a stealth vape for hand luggage. I went through security yesterday at OR and King Sharka with a DNA with a Melo III tank in my pocket. No one even batted an eyelid. I just put it in the tray with phone, laptop car keys etc and casually walked through.


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/6/16)

Robert Howes said:


> Put the main gear in the cargo luggage and take a stealth vape for hand luggage. I went through security yesterday at OR and King Sharka with a DNA with a Melo III tank in my pocket. No one even batted an eyelid. I just put it in the tray with phone, laptop car keys etc and casually walked through.


I don't have a stealth mod unfortunately need to get an AIO. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/6/16)

Bump 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (14/6/16)

DRC no problems. just pack it smartly 

batteries in a case in hand luggage

mods in checked luggage with an assortment of gadgets to confuse (i have my laptop charger, phone charger, nitecore charger, mouse, power bank with a bundle of cables)

tanks disassembled and packed neatly in a hard case (like a glasses pouch)

liquids are all packed in a clear packet with the rest of my toiletries

When travelling to any of our fellow african countries they scan bags as it gets out of the baggage claim before allowing it to enter their country. now they don't scan everyone but most often pick a handful of people to scan. they they will ask you to open your bags and will ruffle around. as a foreigner they usually attempt to scare you that something is "incorrect" and cannot be allowed into the country unless you pay a "spot fine" or have it confiscated. 

in the DRC i had a lacoste cologne confiscated because the bottle wasn't stamped with the ml value but instead had a sticker indicating it. the bottle was about a quarter full so i told them they could have it but snapped off the top plunger before giving it to them. i then grabbed my bags and walked away with no hassle. my last trip had no incident and my bag wasn't even scanned when i collected it.


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> DRC no problems. just pack it smartly
> 
> batteries in a case in hand luggage
> 
> ...


Thanks @shaunnadan I diy so should I refill some old local vendors bottles to show the ml of the bottles or should I just leave it in the unicorn bottles with no labels etc?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (14/6/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks @shaunnadan I diy so should I refill some old local vendors bottles to show the ml of the bottles or should I just leave it in the unicorn bottles with no labels etc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



always have a bottle with a label


----------



## Mozia (15/7/16)

Hello @kyle_redbull, how did it go with the travel?
I'm about to head out to Zim in a week or so, not sure if I should take the chance with my H-Priv in the checked in luggage.


----------



## kyle_redbull (15/7/16)

Mozia said:


> Hello @kyle_redbull, how did it go with the travel?
> I'm about to head out to Zim in a week or so, not sure if I should take the chance with my H-Priv in the checked in luggage.


Bud all went smoothly no issues flew into Zambia then drc. Took batteries out of mod and but it in my laptop bag and in a separate pocket the mod where my chargers are. Tank was emptied and separated also in my toiletrie bag with 3 30ml bottles of juice in my toiletry bag in my checked in luggage @Mozia

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mozia (15/7/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Bud all went smoothly no issues flew into Zambia then drc. Took batteries out of mod and but it in my laptop bag and in a separate pocket the mod where my chargers are. Tank was emptied and separated also in my toiletrie bag with 3 30ml bottles of juice in my toiletry bag in my checked in luggage @Mozia
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Awesome, thanks for the note, helps with the confidence


----------



## Andre (15/7/16)

Mozia said:


> Awesome, thanks for the note, helps with the confidence


Here are the general guidelines: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/#post-397314

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Quentin (14/8/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Has anyone travelled to the DRC with juice and their vape? I'm scared they give me shit and destroy my mod and juice and I'll be stuck in the jungle with no vape?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I regularly travel to the dodgiest places in Africa. If you store your mods etc properly in your checked luggage it won't be an issue. Like mentioned before make sure the bottles have labels. 

I've personally only seen curiosity from the different authorities. They're fascinated by the amount of vapour produced as well as the smell. 

Have a great time in the DRC  

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

